# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  DSV Alvin, manned deep-ocean research submersible, United States Nav, USA

## Airicist

The vehicle was built by General Mills' Electronics Group in Minneapolis, Minnesota.

whoi.edu/main/hov-alvin

DSV Alvin on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

The Alvin Submarine Part 1: Updating the Deep-Diving Submarine at 50 Years Old - WIRED 

 Published on Oct 29, 2014




> It’s the only deep-diving research submersible in the United States, and nearly 50 years after its first expedition it’s getting an upgrade. Take an exclusive tour of the Alvin submarine, and see how the updated vessel is continuing to push the boundaries of deep-water exploration

----------


## Airicist

The Alvin Submarine Part 2: Incredible Views On-Board the Deep-Sea Vessel? 

Published on Nov 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

The Alvin Submarine Part 3: Humans vs. Robots and the Future of Deep-Sea Research

Published on Nov 10, 2014

----------

